# Bug-User



## Mulgor (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

nun ja, wie auch immer, ich find es so dermasen schlecht, wenn man bekannte Bugs ausnutzt... das verstöst gegen jede Ehre und sollte meiner Meinung mit einem KickBan vom Server bestraft werden....
Ein Keep sollte von der Gegenseite normalerweise nur durch das Tor zu erobern sein und nicht, wie heute geschehen, über das Gebirge in die Burg hüpfen um die Deffer vorher zu killn. Das is mal sowas von schlecht und arm. 

Naja, die Zerstörung is ja, meiner Meinung nach, bekannt für ihre Bugusing Strategien.... ist da ein Bug, wird er sofort ausgenutzt, da offenbar kein anderer Plan besteht mit einem KT nen Keep einzunehmen in dem nur 3 Deffer sind.

so macht das Game kein Spaß, oder etwa doch?

naja, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## KenosDark (3. Januar 2009)

Ig Ticket schreiben und nicht hier rum heulen, so gibst du den ganzen r0xx0r kiddis gute tipps zum bugusing


----------



## joekay (3. Januar 2009)

Bei welcher Burg kann man von einem Berg auf die Mauer hüpfen?


----------



## Stancer (3. Januar 2009)

Erm, ich spiele ebenfalls Ordnung aber glaub mir. Bugusing wird von beiden Seiten betrieben. Die Ordnung hat genauso Leute, die jeden Bug ausnutzen um nen Vorteil für sich zu haben.

Beispiel ? Letztens war in Praag nen Schlachtfeldziel verbuggt. Man konnte es immer wieder aufs neue einnehmen, nach den 3min spawnten einfach wieder Destro NPC Wachen und nachdem man die gekillt hatte konnte man das SFZ einnehmen und die 3min begannen erneut.
Und es standen 20-30 Ordnungsspieler über 30min an dem SFZ. Von daher...

Was genau in Bugusern vorgeht weiss ich nicht, aber anscheinend benötigen sie das für ihr Ego. Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären wieso sogar in der Beta bugs permanent benutzt wurde. So gab es z.b. im Phönixtor-Szenario nen Bug, womit man sich mit der feindlichen Flagge hoch zu den eigenen Wachen stellen konnte. Im Betaforum war der schon lange gemeldet und was war ? In jedem 2. Szenario haben das Spieler gemacht und das in der Beta !!!! Es wurden deswegen auch einige aus der Beta geworfen.

Jedenfalls wenn ihr nen Buguser seht : Melden und bloss nicht mitmachen. Beweisscreenshot am besten auch machen.


----------



## Rayon (3. Januar 2009)

Mulgor schrieb:


> Naja, die Zerstörung is ja, meiner Meinung nach, bekannt für ihre Bugusing Strategien.... ist da ein Bug, wird er sofort ausgenutzt, da offenbar kein anderer Plan besteht mit einem KT nen Keep einzunehmen in dem nur 3 Deffer sind.
> 
> was sagt ihr dazu?


Bullsh*t. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ordnung nutzt genauso bugs.


----------



## Mulgor (3. Januar 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Ig Ticket schreiben und nicht hier rum heulen, so gibst du den ganzen r0xx0r kiddis gute tipps zum bugusing



wer weint denn hier? Tipps hab ich keine gegeben, wenn du mal richtig gelesen hast. Ticket ist schon längst abgeschickt.... Naja die Screenis sind auch gemacht, mehr wie ne Verwarnung und nen Kontoeintrag wirds wohl nich geben, außer jemand hatte schon ne Verwarnung, dann reagiert Goa auch gern mal mit 6 Stunden Ban, bis zur Löschung des Kontos. Das reicht mir um meinen Frieden zu finden, da lach ich mir lieber den Arsch ab, wenn nen paar Destros fehlen werden.


----------



## Mulgor (3. Januar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Bullsh*t.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, hab vielleichtn bissl übertrieben und übern Kamm gescheert, liegt vielleicht daran, das die Mehrzahl der Fehler, aus meiner Sicht, fast immer gegen die Ordnungs-Fraktion waren. Ich sprech aber hier nur von Open RvR nicht von Szenarien, wenns da Bugs gibt, will ichs garnet erst wissen. Bitte auch keine HowTos reinposten....


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Da haben wohl ein paar World Designer geschlampt...


----------



## Kontinuum (3. Januar 2009)

Mulgor schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> nun ja, wie auch immer, ich find es so dermasen schlecht, wenn man bekannte Bugs ausnutzt... das verstöst gegen jede Ehre und sollte meiner Meinung mit einem KickBan vom Server bestraft werden....
> Ein Keep sollte von der Gegenseite normalerweise nur durch das Tor zu erobern sein und nicht, wie heute geschehen, über das Gebirge in die Burg hüpfen um die Deffer vorher zu killn. Das is mal sowas von schlecht und arm.
> ...



Probier mal etwas über den eigenen Tellerraund hinaus zublicken... Die Denkfehler die hier gemacht werden, gleichen ja fast schon denen von Rassisten, wobei es eigentlich noch nen Tick dümmer ist, denn in WAR kann sich JEDER Spieler individuell seine Klasse/Fraktion auswählen, sogar mehrere, Menschen jeglicher Rasse können es sich nicht aussuchen und haben nur einen "Charakter"; Von daher ist dieser - vor allem im WAR- und WoW-Forum gemachte unüberlegte denkfehler noch um einiges gröber als der des Faschismus u. Rassismus.
Das erstmal vorab.

So, im Endeffekt haben allerdings die Spielentwickler dafür zu sorgen, dass solche Bugs nicht enstehen können, da die Menschen einfach keine Heiligen sind. Lässt sich in etwa mit dem Raubkopier-Stafrecht vergleichen, kaum gibt es wieder eine Grauzone, benutzen alle die Sicherheitslücke. Genauso werden in allen Onlinespielen jeglicher Art immer wieder Spieler bugs ausnutzen um einen Vorteil zu erhalten.

(Nach)denken hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueIce84 (3. Januar 2009)

*"It´s not a bug, it´s a feature"*

Vielleicht ist es ja auch gewollt das man die Burg über das Gebirge angreifen kann? Wäre auf jeden Fall realitätsnah denn es gab auch in früheren Zeiten mehrere Wege eine Burg/Festung/Stadt zu erobern. Das damals beliebte Aushungern des Feindes fällt ja leider im Spiel flach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. schon mal was von Hannibal gehört? Ging zwar nicht um ne Burg aber er kam auch übers Gebirge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

*** ***



und Buelce84

Da stimme ich dir zu


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Ja verrats ihm doch noch x.x


----------



## Mulgor (3. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Probier mal etwas über den eigenen Tellerraund hinaus zublicken... Die Denkfehler die hier gemacht werden, gleichen ja fast schon denen von Rassisten, wobei es eigentlich noch nen Tick dümmer ist, denn in WAR kann sich JEDER Spieler individuell seine Klasse/Fraktion auswählen, sogar mehrere, Menschen jeglicher Rasse können es sich nicht aussuchen und haben nur einen "Charakter"; Von daher ist dieser - vor allem im WAR- und WoW-Forum gemachte unüberlegte denkfehler noch um einiges gröber als der des Faschismus u. Rassismus.
> Das erstmal vorab.
> 
> So, im Endeffekt haben allerdings die Spielentwickler dafür zu sorgen, dass solche Bugs nicht enstehen können, da die Menschen einfach keine Heiligen sind. Lässt sich in etwa mit dem Raubkopier-Stafrecht vergleichen, kaum gibt es wieder eine Grauzone, benutzen alle die Sicherheitslücke. Genauso werden in allen Onlinespielen jeglicher Art immer wieder Spieler bugs ausnutzen um einen Vorteil zu erhalten.
> ...



Hallo? Das ist nur ein Spiel und kein politisches Diskussionsthread und soll auch keiner werden. 
Wörter wie Rassismus und Faschismus gehören nicht hier her und das von mir angeschnittene Thema hat NULL KOMMA NIX damit zu tun.
Wenn jemand mit Leib und Seele beim Spiel ist, dann hat das auch nichts mit Rassen zu tun.

Aber Danke das du deine Meinung geschrieben hast, aber wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann geh auch auf das geschriebene ein.
Denke für deine Meinung.


----------



## brezel (3. Januar 2009)

zum Thema Bug's und dem kommentar das bugs fast immer für die Destro-Seite sind 

frage ich mich warum dan bei uns an der Landung des Grauens jedesmal die Tore offen stehn damit die Ordnung da locker flockig reinlatschen kann??

Oder wie es die Ordnung schafft mit Hilfe von den Löwen einen Keeplord aus dem Lordraum zu pullen, obwohl 2Wb's oben Deffen, und dan aufeinmal das Keep, durch den Tot des Lords der unter den Lordraum gepullt wurde der Ordnung gehört?


Ich hab den Eindruck es ist eher umgekehrt.

Mal ne frage an die Ordnung wieviel Punkte laut ReleamStatus gibt es für das einnehmen eines Schlachtfeldziels in einem T4 Gebiet?


----------



## Schambambel (3. Januar 2009)

Mulgor schrieb:


> Naja, die Zerstörung is ja, meiner Meinung nach, bekannt für ihre Bugusing Strategien.... ist da ein Bug, wird er sofort ausgenutzt, da offenbar kein anderer Plan besteht mit einem KT nen Keep einzunehmen in dem nur 3 Deffer sind.



Ihr seid dafür bekannt sofort jedes BG zu schmeissen, wenn ihr merkt, dass ihr es verlieren werdet. DAS... nenn ich arm^^


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

brezel schrieb:


> zum Thema Bug's und dem kommentar das bugs fast immer für die Destro-Seite sind
> 
> frage ich mich warum dan bei uns an der Landung des Grauens jedesmal die Tore offen stehn damit die Ordnung da locker flockig reinlatschen kann??
> 
> ...



Du siehst Pullen als Bug-Using?

Wie ich jetzt liebend gerne meinen Kopf auf die tischplatte hämmern würde..


----------



## Wolle80 (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Du siehst Pullen als Bug-Using?
> 
> Wie ich jetzt liebend gerne meinen Kopf auf die tischplatte hämmern würde..



Soweit ich das Mitbekommen habe sollte der Keeplord nicht in das Erdgeschoss gepullt werden können, da er sonst resttedl.
Wenn dies durch einen Pet Pull umgangen werden kann ist das auch meiner Meinung nach Bugusing.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Wolle80 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das Mitbekommen habe sollte der Keeplord nicht in das Erdgeschoss gepullt werden können, da er sonst resttedl.
> Wenn dies durch einen Pet Pull umgangen werden kann ist das auch meiner Meinung nach Bugusing.



ah ok. dann schon


----------



## Zukurio (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> ah ok. dann schon


Neue Varianten des LoveLetter-Virus geben vor, Anti-Viren-Programme zu sein. Achtung: Gefälschte Anti-Viren-Mails



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brezel (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Du siehst Pullen als Bug-Using?
> 
> Wie ich jetzt liebend gerne meinen Kopf auf die tischplatte hämmern würde..




an solche sachen sollte man nicht denken


sry fals ich mich falsch ausgedrückt haben 


Wolle80 hats ja etwas verständlicher geschrieben


----------



## Talibahn (3. Januar 2009)

> Hallo? Das ist nur ein Spiel und kein politisches Diskussionsthread und soll auch keiner werden.
> Wörter wie Rassismus und Faschismus gehören nicht hier her und das von mir angeschnittene Thema hat NULL KOMMA NIX damit zu tun.
> Wenn jemand mit Leib und Seele beim Spiel ist, dann hat das auch nichts mit Rassen zu tun.



Jo! Ich frag mich auch grad wie einer von Bugusing auf Rassismus kommt...die Denkfehler finden sich wohl vor allem in seinem Kopf?!


----------



## Brummbör (3. Januar 2009)

auf hergig standen heute auch ordler im elfen t4 gebiet bei geschlossenem tor in der burg. kommt wohl auf beiden seiten vor.


----------



## Wulfenson (3. Januar 2009)

Töö

Bug using liegt in der Natur des menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Spieler (dazu zähle ich mich auch) suchen nunmal nach neuen wegen um ein bestimmtes ziel ingame zu erreichen.
Dazu gehört jedoch zumindest für mich *nicht*, durch entlangreiten an der Burgmauer durch diese zu gleiten. Und nein ich ich sage jetzt nicht welche Burg das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch sehe ich es als legitimes mittel in eine Burg zu kommen an wenn man von einem Berg aus auf die Burgmauer spring, da man hier ja keinen bug used sondern lediglich das Terrain und so wie es sein sollte das Risiko besteht das ich sterbe sollte ich mich beim sprung verschätze.

*Leider gibt es aber sehr viele Grauzonen in war,* genau meine ich das Burgtor!

Bis jetzt konnte ich die Ramme noch kein einziges mal vernünftig nutzen wenn Verteidiger da waren. 
Da diese meist in 5er Gruppen rauszonen einen der an der Ramme steht fokussen und wieder reinzonen.
Als Angreifer kann man dann nur noch ohne Ramme das Tor angreifen denn wer stirbt schon gerne freiwillig Xmal nur weil die Ramme ewig braucht bis man sich von ihr gelöst hatt is es meist zu spät ans weglaufen auch nur zu denken.

Aus Sicht der Verteidiger ein legitimes Mittel, aus Sicht der Angreifer purer Hohn.
Da man als Angreifer im rl wenigst die Chance erhält die Burg zu stürmen, ingame aber bloß vor verschlossener Tür steht -.-

Das Problem besteht leider bei Burgtor und der Hintertür, was das angreifen mancher Burgen unerträglich nervig macht.
Bei der Hintertür könnte man ja noch damit leben, aber wozu gibts dann ne Hintertür wenn die Spieler einen Ausfall durchs Haupttor wagen können ohne jedes Risiko?


----------



## Mulgor (3. Januar 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> auf hergig standen heute auch ordler im elfen t4 gebiet bei geschlossenem tor in der burg. kommt wohl auf beiden seiten vor.



mach bidde Screenshots und wenn du jemand aus meiner Gilde findest, der das macht, ich kick ihn persönlich raus und sorg auch dafür das er so schnell keine andere Gilde aus unserer Alli beitreten kann.


----------



## Mulgor (3. Januar 2009)

Wulfenson schrieb:


> Töö
> 
> Bug using liegt in der Natur des menschen
> 
> ...



Gut.... aber jeder ist mal Deffer, jeder ist mal Angreifer, also kein Voteil für eine Fraktion.

das Thema mit der Tür wurde/wird bereits hier im Forum behandelt:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=83181

In wirklichkeit ist auch keine Festungstür in 2 Minuten geknackt, normal dürften auch net soviel Leute vor der Tür stehen können usw uws. ist aber kein Bug ist Spielmechanik, die verbesert werden sollte.
und ich glaube nicht, das es vorgesehen war, das man auf eine Burgmauer von einem Berg springen kann und das noch mit nem halben KT... Morgen schneitz Katzen, ich glaub nicht an den Weihnachtsmann.

Dann hätten ja alle über den BugWeg ins Keep kommen können.... warum bleiben dann die meisten vorm Tor und kloppens auf? Richtig! Weil die alle wissen das es Bugusing ist, wenn man da langgeht, von Mythic wird das ganze übrigens auch als Fehler/Bug angesehen.


----------



## KiloBravo (3. Januar 2009)

kam übrigens darauf weil nen Ordler mich beim Questgeber umgehaun hat XD

ka obs Bug is aber, man kann vom Normalen PvE gebiet in gegnerische Lager reinlaufen ohne das die Wachen angreifen ....
(man kann sich echt diereckt neben den Lv. 55 NPC stellen die machen nix) 

*von den GM´s heißt nur kenn wir scho *

(bestes bsp. is Avelorn da wo den lv. 40 worldboss gibt, auf Destroseite kanst da diereckt ins lager der Elven reinlaufen.)
is meiner meinung nach nochma echt Überarbeitungswürdig die Aggrorange der Lagerwachen!


/flamebitte


----------



## Senubirath (3. Januar 2009)

Das is mir auch aufgefallen... da tauchen dann schon ma hexenkriegerrinen (ka obs nun richtig is... auch wurst) im kriegslager der Order auf un killen so schnell ma alle die dort rumlaufen.

Ich beim letzten mal nur so... wtf? 


Hmm... ma sehen ob die was dran ändern... wäre schon ma net schlecht wenn sie es machen würden


----------



## Elindir (5. Januar 2009)

Gestern sammelte ich im Order Gebiet Taktikfragmente. Als ich mich dann in einem Lager von den Wachen killen lassen wollte (Damit ich wieder in meinem Lager bin) wollten die mich net killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konnte im ganzen Lager umherlaufen und auch in die Taverne rein gehen, nix geschah. Nichtmal die 2 Ordis nahmen Notiz von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ev. haben die mich nicht bemerkt, wer erwartet schon Destro in einem Ordi-Quest Lager ^^

Erst als ich mich direkt IN den NPC stellte, griff der mich an.

Was ich auch schon erlebte ist, dass die eigenen Wachen im Warcamp einem nicht helfen. Das war im Nachtfeuerpass, da wurden wir von den Ordis bis ins Warcamp zurückgetrieben. Da einige 40er dabei waren, wollten wir uns vollständig zurückziehen. ABER die haben uns selbst mitten in der Helden Gruppe gekillt ohne dass uns die NPC's eingriffen....

Ist dann schon frustrierend, wenn man von einigen 40er zusammengehauen wird, sich zum Warcamp zurückziehen will, und dort immer noch gefarmt wird.


----------



## heretik (5. Januar 2009)

Ticket schreiben und gut ist es. Ich hab in nem Ami-Forum gelesen dass da zumindest überm Teich recht rigoros gebannt wird bei solchen Sachen, und die Richtlinien sollten ja auch für die GMs bei uns gelten.


----------



## Kaldrusian (5. Januar 2009)

Die sollen einfach bei dem kack wo man am anfang einwilligen muss einfügen das sowas geldstrafen nach sich zieht und perm bann das schreckt dann schon ab


----------



## heretik (5. Januar 2009)

Kaldrusian schrieb:


> Die sollen einfach bei dem kack wo man am anfang einwilligen muss einfügen das sowas geldstrafen nach sich zieht



Geldstrafen behält sich in Deutschland der Staat vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohties (5. Januar 2009)

naja ich hab auch schon mal einen exploit ausgenutzt (in einem anderem MMO). das ich riskiere, dass mein acc flöten geht hab ich dabei in kauf genommen aber geldstrafe? also bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumal ich in dem fall ein bischen extra-kohle bekommen hab und niemanden direkt schadete.


----------



## Elindir (5. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ticket schreiben und gut ist es. Ich hab in nem Ami-Forum gelesen dass da zumindest überm Teich recht rigoros gebannt wird bei solchen Sachen, und die Richtlinien sollten ja auch für die GMs bei uns gelten.


Es war ja nicht BugUsing von der Ordnung, naja am Anfang jedenfalls nicht. Sondert ein Spielfehler. Nach ner Weile zogen sich die Ordis wieder in die Burg zurück (die wir eigentlich erobern wollten). War ja auch net schlimm dass die uns jetzt mitten in den Wachen killten. Aber es sollte trotzdem behoben werden. Irgendwie funzt das mit der Aggro-Range noch net ganz bei Warcamp Wachen. Jedenfalls bei einigen nicht.


----------



## DerTingel (5. Januar 2009)

Mulgor schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, die Zerstörung is ja, meiner Meinung nach, bekannt für ihre Bugusing Strategien.... ist da ein Bug, wird er sofort ausgenutzt, da offenbar kein anderer Plan besteht mit einem KT nen Keep einzunehmen in dem nur 3 Deffer sind.
> ...



wie ich so etwas liebe...da schiebt jemand etwas frust, und lässt ihn an der gegenseite aus.
"die destros können immer nur durch bugusing gewinnen!!!1!!1111!!111". 
ich möchte mal ein paar beweise für diese aussage haben. also ich kann nicht behaupten, dass irgendeine fraktion vermehrt bugs missbraucht, während die andere immer nur brav ist. 
aber sowas ist halt frustriertes kinderdenken.
mfg


----------



## Elindir (5. Januar 2009)

Hab noch ein Extrem mühsamer Bug der ausgenutz wird....

Die Verteidigung der Ordung im Nordland bei der Steinklauenburg war überwältigend! Wir hatten Satte 30min für das erste Tor. Ihr hab uns wirklich gezeigt wie man ne Burg defft. Beim 2ten Tor wurde es noch haariger. Wir konnten net mal ne Ramme aufstellen. Zum glück hatten wir einige sehr gute Heiler dabei die wie die wilden Gerezzt haben. Als wir dann nach etlichen rezzereien und ohne Ramme das 2te Tor offen hatten, bekamen wir erst recht auf die Schnauze....

Aus irgend einem Grund verreckten unsere Leute dauern im Erdgeschos. Wir kamen net mal die Treppe hoch. Nach einigen Schreiereien merkten wir dann was abging. 

Da kam gewalltig viel AoE Schaden durch die Decke. Jeder der in der Mitte des Raumes stand war sofort tot. Aber gesehen haben wir KEIN einzigen Ordler. Die standen alle oben und casteten wie blöd. Hier ein Screen:
Wir mussten uns Hinter der Säule sammeln weil da kein dmg hinkam. Man beachte den Schaden den ich einsteke obwohl kein Ordler zu sehen ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einiger Zeit, als dann die Hälfte verreckt ist, stürmten dann die Nahkampf DD nach unten und Plätteten uns komplett.....

Toll so etwas macht spass... was auch noch recht toll war ist, dass die meisten Deffer 30-40er waren. das sit T3 und net für 40er gedacht -.- Wir hatten halt Leute die gerade in dem Gebiet unterwegs waren. Also von 20 aufwärts

Achja den 39er FZ habe ich noch im Target, der war aber Oben in Sicherheit.. Toll gemacht Dill, Gratuliere


Will jetzt nicht sagen Ordis seien Buguser, denke auch dass Destros das auch machen. Aber bitte lasst es doch bleiben! Oder weist die Leute darauf hin dass es nicht angebracht ist Bugs zu missbrauchen


----------



## 999 (5. Januar 2009)

Elendir zustimm das selbe ist gestern auf hergig passiert


----------



## Ohties (6. Januar 2009)

@Elindir - sowas ist definitiv scheiße, egal ob ordler oder destro.

ich bin wahrlich kein heiliger aber trotzdem behaupte ich, dass ich bei sowas nicht mitmachen würde.
allein schon aus dem grund, weil ich auch kein bock hätte selber so behummst zu werden. da haste als angreifer ja echt null chance und sorry aber jeder der bei sowas noch die punkte absahnt is in meinen augen echt ne armselige wurst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElricM (6. Januar 2009)

Den Bug in Avelorn haben heute auf Averland 5 Heldenhafte Destro-40er benutzt um die fehlenden Kills für den Zonelock zusammen zu bekommen. Die haben ca 20 Minuten alles im Elfen-Kriegslager dauergekillt was da rumstand und wer repsawnt hat war sofort wieder tot. Bis Sie genug Kills hatten um die Zone endgültig zu locken. Typen die sowas machen sind echt arme Würstchen. Und wenn hier wer schreit das wäre kein Bugusing ständig respawnende einloggende Spieler für Victory Points umzuhaun, der gehört selber warscheinlich zur dieser Fraktion.


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

> Da kam gewalltig viel AoE Schaden durch die Decke. Jeder der in der Mitte des Raumes stand war sofort tot. Aber gesehen haben wir KEIN einzigen Ordler. Die standen alle oben und casteten wie blöd




informier dich erstmal wie die verschiedenen Aoe Spells der Klassen funktionieren bevor du rumschreist bug. Man kann vom burgherrenraum nach unten sehen wenn man z.B. an der Treppe oben steht. Zauberinnen ud Feuermagier können ihren Aoe mit dem Mauszeiger innerhalb einer bestimmten Entfernung  platzieren.

Das ist kein bugusing.....


----------



## R0kk0 (6. Januar 2009)

wo isn hier n bug? man kann einfach vom berg in de burg springen!?

is halt so... kann jede seite so machen und macht das so eintönige burgen-einnehmen um ne taktik reicher.

bug is das keiner!

ausserdem  sind alle burgen zu 98% identisch, was den content, so wies jetz läuft, eintönig macht, das is das eher ne wilkommene abwechslung die gegner mit soner attacke zu überaschen find ich.

greetz rok


----------



## ElricM (6. Januar 2009)

R0kk0 schrieb:


> wo isn hier n bug? man kann einfach vom berg in de burg springen!?
> 
> is halt so... kann jede seite so machen und macht das so eintönige burgen-einnehmen um ne taktik reicher.
> 
> ...



Komisch das mythic das allerdings als Bug betrachtet. Solche Stellen gibts an einigen Burgen. Und die werden auch so langsam nach und nach gefixt. Aber warscheinlich gehörst du zu solchen Typen, die jeden Bug ausnutzen und dann erst mal rumheulen wenn Sie dann gebannt werden :"Was das ist ein Bug? Wieso werd ich deswegen gebannt? Konnt ich doch nicht wissen." , obwohl das eigentlich offensichtlich ist.


----------



## R0kk0 (6. Januar 2009)

ElricM schrieb:


> Komisch das mythic das allerdings als Bug betrachtet. Solche Stellen gibts an einigen Burgen. Und die werden auch so langsam nach und nach gefixt. Aber warscheinlich gehörst du zu solchen Typen, die jeden Bug ausnutzen und dann erst mal rumheulen wenn Sie dann gebannt werden :"Was das ist ein Bug? Wieso werd ich deswegen gebannt? Konnt ich doch nicht wissen." , obwohl das eigentlich offensichtlich ist.




son schwachsinn! ich kannte den bug bis zu diesem post noch nicht. 

ich finde einfach das es eintönig is jede burg im gleichen schema zu attacken oder zu deffen.

deine Provozierende art und deine aus der luft gegriffenen vorwürfe kannst gern für dich behalten, die haben nix mit dem thema zu tun!

warum machen sich alle ins hemt wenn mal was anders läuft als im programm vorgegeben? n bisschen abwechslung is doch ned schlecht!

es sollte viel mehr versteckte gänge und oder fluchtmöglichkeiten geben um in oder aus ner burg zu kommen.

tunnelgraben wär doch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rok


----------



## ElricM (6. Januar 2009)

R0kk0 schrieb:


> son schwachsinn! ich kannte den bug bis zu diesem post noch nicht.
> 
> ich finde einfach das es eintönig is jede burg im gleichen schema zu attacken oder zu deffen.
> 
> ...



Ob es eintönig ist, ist eine andere Sache. Ist aber ein eindeutiger Regelverstoss und wird auch so geahndet. Es soll auch Veränderungen geben und mehr Möglichkeiten bei Keepbelagerungen in Zukunft. Nur jetzt vorhandene Bugs auszunutzen ist halt einfach unterste Schublade.


----------



## Gookitz (6. Januar 2009)

Mehr als hinweisen das es möglichst zu vermeiden sei, einen sogenannten "Bug" auszunutzen kann man in dem Fall nicht machen.
Die Entwickler wissen bestimmt, dass es noch Verbesserungen am System eine Burg einzunehmen geben muss, und dass bis dahin der Bug gefixt wird, oder eben nicht. 
Das Einige sich jetzt darüber aufregen, wie schlimm das doch ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da es sich nur um ein Keep handelt bei dem dies auf diese Weise angewendet werden kann. Es liegt wohl in der Natur mancher Menschen da etwas überzureagieren, wobei es sich nur um ein Spiel handelt.


So wie es aussieht spielt ihr bestimmt auf einem oRvR Server und da ist ein bischen unfairness einfach genau das Richtige für mich um mich auf den Krieg anzustacheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder weint ihr auch rum weil euch zwei Spieler umhauen, wenn ihr alleine seid? Das ist auch unfair. Exploiting ist das auch. Aus diesem Grund sollte man versuchen eine Taktik dagegen zu verwenden, oder bei ausarten der Situation dann halt in die letzte Instance zu gehen und einen GM zu rufen. Manchmal muss man eben Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen und versucht mir nicht das Unschuldslamm vorzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> informier dich erstmal wie die verschiedenen Aoe Spells der Klassen funktionieren bevor du rumschreist bug. Man kann vom burgherrenraum nach unten sehen wenn man z.B. an der Treppe oben steht. Zauberinnen ud Feuermagier können ihren Aoe mit dem Mauszeiger innerhalb einer bestimmten Entfernung  platzieren.
> 
> Das ist kein bugusing.....


Wie du vielleicht in meiner Signatur siehst, ist mein Main Char eine Zaubern. Also kenne ich die AoE Skills sehr gut. Und ich weis auch dass man die Grube(ka wie der skill beim FZ heist) manchmal etwa komisch platzieren kann. Jedoch braucht man immer Sichtkontakt. Aber der Feuerzauberer hatte definitiv KEIN Sichtkontakt, da unsere Tanks ne Zeitlang die Treppe dicht machten. Also mussten die caster oben im Burgherr Raum gestanden haben. Um ohne Bugusing den Raum unten mit Aoe einzudecken, muss man Minimum bis zur hälfte der Treppe runtergehen!



			
				Gookitz schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht spielt ihr bestimmt auf einem oRvR Server und da ist ein bischen unfairness einfach genau das Richtige für mich um mich auf den Krieg anzustacheln Oder weint ihr auch rum weil euch zwei Spieler umhauen, wenn ihr alleine seid? Das ist auch unfair. Exploiting ist das auch. Aus diesem Grund sollte man versuchen eine Taktik dagegen zu verwenden, oder bei ausarten der Situation dann halt in die letzte Instance zu gehen und einen GM zu rufen. Manchmal muss man eben Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen und versucht mir nicht das Unschuldslamm vorzuspielen


Naja da gibts also wirklich ein kleiner Unterschied zwischen Unfair und Ausnutzung der Spielfehler. Wenn ich von 2 Leuten gekillt werde hat das absolut nix mit Bugusing zu tun. Aber wenn mich zB. einer Durch ne Wand hindurch killt, ist das sehr wohl Bugusing. 2 die mich umhauen kann ich mit überlegener Spielweise oder Hilfe von Freunden killen, jedoch ein Buguser nicht! Das ist er Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> informier dich erstmal wie die verschiedenen Aoe Spells der Klassen funktionieren bevor du rumschreist bug. Man kann vom burgherrenraum nach unten sehen wenn man z.B. an der Treppe oben steht. Zauberinnen ud Feuermagier können ihren Aoe mit dem Mauszeiger innerhalb einer bestimmten Entfernung  platzieren.
> 
> Das ist kein bugusing.....



Ich kann Elindir`s Erfahrung auch bestätigen! Wir hatten auch die Treppe blockiert, so das keiner von oben runter konnte um was zu casten. Wenn du aber unten in der Mitte standest oder durchgerannt bist, haste schneller den Boden geküsst, als du  hättest "Bug" schreiben können...

Ach ja.... 

Irn-Bru, du bist ein Klugscheißer DER ohne Ahnung erstmal sein geballtes Wissen äußern muß, um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bist ein toller, meine Aufmerksamkeit haste jetzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habe fertig...


----------



## Gookitz (6. Januar 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Naja da gibts also wirklich ein kleiner Unterschied zwischen Unfair und Ausnutzung der Spielfehler. Wenn ich von 2 Leuten gekillt werde hat das absolut nix mit Bugusing zu tun. Aber wenn mich zB. einer Durch ne Wand hindurch killt, ist das sehr wohl Bugusing. 2 die mich umhauen kann ich mit überlegener Spielweise oder Hilfe von Freunden killen, jedoch ein Buguser nicht! Das ist er Unterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf deinen Fall hat sich das nicht bezogen, da ich davon keine Ahnung habe ob das geht und wie das gehen soll, da ich nicht dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da du zu keiner Zeit durch die Wand sehen konntest um zu sehen wo sie standen. Kann man sich auch manches einbilden. Aber ich war wie gesagt nicht dabei und will da keinen Standpunkt beziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich halte es nicht für ausgeschlossen das da ein paar nette FZ's einen neuen Trick gelernt haben. Und ja es kommt mir auch manchmal so vor als ob sie Ziele durch die Decke/Boden töten können. Wär ich Ranged könnt ichs dir sagen xD


----------



## ErebusX (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> informier dich erstmal wie die verschiedenen Aoe Spells der Klassen funktionieren bevor du rumschreist bug. Man kann vom burgherrenraum nach unten sehen wenn man z.B. an der Treppe oben steht. Zauberinnen ud Feuermagier können ihren Aoe mit dem Mauszeiger innerhalb einer bestimmten Entfernung  platzieren.
> 
> Das ist kein bugusing.....




Naja, das ist meiner Meinung nach die Moral 4 des BWs und ist so eigentlich nicht gedacht, da diese wirklich keine Sichtlinie haben.


----------



## kekei (6. Januar 2009)

ich beschwer mich ja auch nicht das schon diverse maga gesperrt wurden, weil ihre hollow (auch unbewusst) durch die wände feuerten...ich aber jeden tag sehe wie ich von geschützen abgeschossen werde die sonst wo stehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kann jetzt nicht sagen ob das mit squigs auch geht, aber das löwen durchs tor gecastet werden oder auf die burgmauern, sodass die schommal nen bisl unruhe stiften können ist auch nicht so toll -.-

auch das meine lvl9er hexenkriegerin mit besserem equip 20!! punkte weniger str und 200 leben weniger hat, als mein lvl4er hexenjäger (der nur graues anfangszeug hat), ist iwie komisch...ist zwar kein bug und ich weiß nicht wie das bei anderen spiegelklassen so ist, aber die hexe hat schon 2 sehr seltene sachen und diverse seltene mit guten werten und der hexenjäger wie gesagt nur graues anfangszeug...

soviel erstmal dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg.


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

> Ich kann Elindir`s Erfahrung auch bestätigen! Wir hatten auch die Treppe blockiert, so das keiner von oben runter konnte um was zu casten. Wenn du aber unten in der Mitte standest oder durchgerannt bist, haste schneller den Boden geküsst, als du hättest "Bug" schreiben können...
> 
> Ach ja....
> 
> ...



dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix.....außer das du evtl. nicht "DER" hättest betonen sollen, sondern "ohne",weil du ja deutlich machen wolltest das ich keine Ahnung habe. Verdammt ich kann das Klugscheissen einfach nicht sein lassen.




Informier dich mal wie die Schattengrube von der Zauberin funktioniert. Aber hey ich nehme dir diese schwierige Aufgabe ab und werde nachher mal mit meiner Zauberin ein screenshot machen. Da siehtst du dann wie man ohne bugusing von oben Aoe Schaden machen kann...


----------



## ErebusX (6. Januar 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> ich beschwer mich ja auch nicht das schon diverse maga gesperrt wurden, weil ihre hollow (auch unbewusst) durch die wände feuerten...ich aber jeden tag sehe wie ich von geschützen abgeschossen werde die sonst wo stehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn Dich ein Magushorror tötet, dann machst Du irgendwas falsch. *g* Ne wirkliche Ahnung, wieviel Schaden das Pet macht? ^^ Davon mal abgesehen, dass der Magus das im seltensten Fall absichtlich gemacht haben wird, das Vieh steht einfach auf Aggressiv und sucht sich seine Feinde selbst.


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

Hier sieht man wie ich oben beim Burgherren stehe und den Kreis von der Schattengrube mach unten platziere




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und hier wie ich sie dann caste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um ohne Bugusing den Raum unten mit Aoe einzudecken, muss man Minimum bis zur hälfte der Treppe runtergehen![/QUOTE]


So wie ich stehe, kann man mich von unten weder sehen noch angreifen...und alles ohne bugusing....stell da 10 Feuermagier oder Zauberinnen hin und jede Burg ist fast uneinnehmbar.


----------



## Elindir (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn das kein Bug sein soll, fress ich ein Besen. Aber danke dass du meine Bug Theorie bestätigst!

Dein Char hat absolut keine Sichtlinie zur Grube, nur die Perspektive


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

warum sollte das ein bug sein? Ich erreiche keine Flächen die ich nicht sehe.....
wie gesagt ich kann mich auch auf den Steg hinter mir stellen, dann seh ich sogar noch mehr vom Raum.....

Es gibt viele Spells anderer Klassen die keine direkte Sichtlinie benötigen. Bestes Beispiel der Groupheal vom Schami,der geht durch alles durch...Decken,Wände etc. ,warum beschwert sich da keiner?


----------



## Elindir (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, werde ich mal einige Sachen mit der Grube testen und ein GM fragen. Wenns wirklich zum Spiel gehört, dass man an Stellen casten kann zu denen der Charakter keine Sichtlinie hat, dann ist es halt so... andernfalls ist es ein Bug!

Du könntest, wenn da unten jetzt jemand wäre, nicht auf ihn Ballern, da wie gesagt der Char keine Sichtlinie hat. Nur die Grube ignoriert anscheinen diese Regelung


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

selbst wenn das nicht gehen würde,stellt man sich halt auf den Steg...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[URL=http://g.imageshack.us/img101/bla2





wie auch immer man kann von oben aoe dmg auf den Raum darunter machen und wenn das 4-5 machen,fällt da unten alles um..


----------



## heretik (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> warum sollte das ein bug sein? Ich erreiche keine Flächen die ich nicht sehe.....
> wie gesagt ich kann mich auch auf den Steg hinter mir stellen, dann seh ich sogar noch mehr vom Raum.....
> 
> Es gibt viele Spells anderer Klassen die keine direkte Sichtlinie benötigen. Bestes Beispiel der Groupheal vom Schami,der geht durch alles durch...Decken,Wände etc. ,warum beschwert sich da keiner?



Weil der auch so angelegt ist, dass er keine direkte Sichtlinie benötigen soll. Die AEs sollen eine direkte Sichtlinie vom Charakter zum Ziel benötigen, und nicht eine direkte Sichtlinie vom geschickt die Kamera rumdrehenden Spieler vorm Bildschirm zum Ziel.

Aber ich geh davon aus das war eine rhetorische Frage und du stellst dich nur absichtlich doof.

Zum Steg: Ist in Ordnung solange dich die Spieler von dem Punkt aus, auf den du castest, auch sehen und entsprechend auf deine Angriffe reagieren können.


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

> Weil der auch so angelegt ist, dass er keine direkte Sichtlinie benötigen soll. Die AEs sollen eine direkte Sichtlinie vom Charakter zum Ziel benötigen, und nicht eine direkte Sichtlinie vom geschickt die Kamera rumdrehenden Spieler vorm Bildschirm zum Ziel.




sagt wer?


Was meinst du wo Burgdeffer ihre Heiler stehen haben? Nicht im Burgherrenraum,sondern darüber wo die Rufhändler stehen. Von da heilen sie ungestört ihre Gruppe mit Groupheal hoch...ohne Sichtlinie. Kannst mir nicht erzählen dass das so vorgesehen ist.


----------



## heretik (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> sagt wer?



Sorry, ich weigere mich mit Leuten zu diskutieren die sich absichtlich blöd stellen. Ist klar dass "Sichtlinie" von deinem Hund im Körbchen neben dem PC aus gedacht ist und nicht vom Ingame-Charakter.


----------



## Gookitz (6. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Weil der auch so angelegt ist, dass er keine direkte Sichtlinie benötigen soll. Die AEs sollen eine direkte Sichtlinie vom Charakter zum Ziel benötigen, und nicht eine direkte Sichtlinie vom geschickt die Kamera rumdrehenden Spieler vorm Bildschirm zum Ziel.
> 
> Aber ich geh davon aus das war eine rhetorische Frage und du stellst dich nur absichtlich doof.
> 
> Zum Steg: Ist in Ordnung solange dich die Spieler von dem Punkt aus, auf den du castest, auch sehen und entsprechend auf deine Angriffe reagieren können.




Der Schami ist auch kaum zu übersehen wenn er diesen Groupheal macht und is definitiv nicht in der Lage dadurch Keeps zu clearen...
Interessanter Bug. Das erklärt einiges für mich. Aber schön das es den schon ewig zu geben scheint und ich denke nicht das er erst kürzlich entdeckt wurde.
Das wär schon fast nen Hotfix wert.


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix.....außer das du evtl. nicht "DER" hättest betonen sollen, sondern "ohne",weil du ja deutlich machen wolltest das ich keine Ahnung habe. Verdammt ich kann das Klugscheissen einfach nicht sein lassen.



Nein, daß ist nicht richtig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe schon das Wort so betont, wie ich es wollte und meine! 

Klugscheissen verfehlt DeeeRoy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> sagt wer?
> 
> 
> Was meinst du wo Burgdeffer ihre Heiler stehen haben? Nicht im Burgherrenraum,sondern darüber wo die Rufhändler stehen. Von da heilen sie ungestört ihre Gruppe mit Groupheal hoch...ohne Sichtlinie. Kannst mir nicht erzählen dass das so vorgesehen ist.



dann lies dir mal die skillbeschreibung zum groupheal durch. "heilt ALLE ziele innerhalb von 150fuß". ist für mich eindeutig, dass es gewollt ist, dass man ihn durch wände etc wirken kann.
mfg


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

> Sorry, ich weigere mich mit Leuten zu diskutieren die sich absichtlich blöd stellen. Ist klar dass "Sichtlinie" von deinem Hund im Körbchen neben dem PC aus gedacht ist und nicht vom Ingame-Charakter.



was soll jetzt das Geschmolle? Mußt nicht gleich bockig sein, nur weil ich dir versucht habe zu erklären das es andere Spells gibt deren Mechanik nicht korrekt arbeitet. Ist mir klar das Schattengrube und der Groupheal vom Schami eine unterschiedlich Mechanik haben. Und deinen Sarkasmus kannst du dir sonst wo .......



> dann lies dir mal die skillbeschreibung zum groupheal durch. "heilt ALLE ziele innerhalb von 150fuß". ist für mich eindeutig, dass es gewollt ist, dass man ihn durch wände etc wirken kann.
> mfg




das steht bei so ziemlich jeder ae Fähigkeit....


Beispiel: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=9483   geht nicht durch Tore oder Mauern....
http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=672


----------



## Mulgor (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Hier sieht man wie ich oben beim Burgherren stehe und den Kreis von der Schattengrube mach unten platziere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DerTingel (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> das steht bei so ziemlich jeder ae Fähigkeit....



jetzt stellst du dich wirklich dumm an...sorry. denk mal bitte nach...einmal nur...
mfg


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

ja natürlich....dann erklär mir doch bitte mal den Unterschied und plapper nicht irgendwelches Zeug nach.


----------



## DerTingel (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ja natürlich....dann erklär mir doch bitte mal den Unterschied und plapper nicht irgendwelches Zeug nach.


du stellst dich dumm an, weil du den ae heal mit der schattengrube vergleichst und anscheinend nicht den unterschied erkennen willst. 
aber nun mal für legastheniker...der ae heal wirkt vom caster, also demjenigen, der den zauber spricht, aus. 
die schattengrube muss platziert werden, und da sollte es logisch sein, dass sie nicht dort platziert werden kann, wo man nicht hinschauen kann. 
hast du es endlich gerafft? oder soll ichs dir noch aufmalen? oder vielleicht vortanzen wie auf ner waldorf schule? schalt mal bitte dein gehirn ein.
mfg


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

wie kommst du jetzt wieder auf Schattengrube?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Beispiel: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=9483 geht nicht durch Tore oder Mauern....
> http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=672


   wo steht da was von Schattengrube??

das bezog sich auf dein " "heilt ALLE ziele innerhalb von 150fuß" womit ich dir klar machen wollte das nicht alle Spells die kein direktes ziel brauchen, gleich funktionieren.........aber da steht nix von Schattengrube.


Und ich habe die beiden Spells nicht miteinander verglichen sondern nur angemerkt das der Groupheal auch eine merkwürdige Mechnaik hat....



Und spar die bitte deine Beleidigungen...wenn das deine Art zu diskutieren ist, bist du in einem andern Forum viel besser aufgehoben....da wird sichnur so unterhalten.


----------



## DerTingel (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wie kommst du jetzt wieder auf Schattengrube?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja, wenn du deine beiträge zig mal editierst, dann kann ich auch nichts dafür. als ich dir geantwortet habe, war von diesen beispielen nichts zu sehen. also solltest du trotzdem mal dein hirn anstellen und direkt alles posten was du schreiben willst. 
und wenn du das als beleidigung siehst, dann solltest du besser nicht nach draußen gehen. wenn leute blöd sind, ok, kann man nichts machen, aber wenn man das gefühl hat, dass sich leute einfach nur blöd anstellen, dann sag mir bitte, wie man denen begegnen soll. mit argumentativer beweisführung kommt man nicht weit, denn die benutzen totschlagargumente, so wie du es gemacht hast.
mfg


----------



## Elindir (6. Januar 2009)

Man jetzt stellst du dich echt unglaublich doof an ...

Begreifst du den Unterschied zwischen Heiler skills und Schaden skills nicht? HEILUNG NICHT GLEICH SCHADEN !!!!

Schaden wird NIE durch ne Wand hindurch funktionieren ohne Bugusing. HEILUNG HINGEGEN SCHON! Weils so vom Spiel vorgesehen ist! 

Dass der Wogende Schmerz nicht durchs Tor hindurch kommt ist ABSICHT vom Spiel. Dass aber die Schattengrube an Orten gecastet werden kann zu der man keine Sichtlinie hat ist ein BUG!


----------



## Ashgard (6. Januar 2009)

Wir ham auf Huss auch ein paar Dunkelelfen, die diese Bug weidlich ausnutzen. 

Tja, wer zu dämlich ist, den Char zu spielen, verwendet halt Bugs um zu einem Erfolg zu kommen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

> HEILUNG HINGEGEN SCHON! Weils so vom Spiel vorgesehen ist!



Woher nimmst du diese Behauptung? Ich erwarte jetzt eine Quellenangabe wo steht das es genau so vorgesehen ist, ansonsten fehlt einer weiteren Diskussion jegliche Grundlage. Man kann nicht auf Grund von Vermutungen argumentieren.


----------



## Elindir (6. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Behauptung? Ich erwarte jetzt eine Quellenangabe wo steht das es genau so vorgesehen ist, ansonsten fehlt einer weiteren Diskussion jegliche Grundlage. Man kann nicht auf Grund von Vermutungen argumentieren.


Gut ich Frag heute ein GM

man man man Wenns nicht so wäre, würde der AoE Heil nicht durch Wände funktionieren und würde gleich wie ein Schaden AoE Funktionieren. 

Die Schattengrube ist was anderes, die ist halt verbugt. Aber alle Schadenfähigkeiten die vom Caster aus ne AE range haben, gehen nicht durch wände. Würde der HEilskill gleichbehandelt, würde er ncht durch Wände gehen. WIRD ER ABER NICHT, also ist es vom Spiel vorgesehen



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Man kann nicht auf Grund von Vermutungen argumentieren.


lol Blöd oder machst du das extra?

Die ganze Welt ist auf Vermutungen aufgebaut, trotzdem Argumentieren wir....


----------



## Ennart (6. Januar 2009)

So nun werden wir mal wieder freundlich sonst ruf ich die Supernanny den hier scheinen ja einige noch in diesem Alter zu sein.

Da das mit dem Zauber ist schon doof gemacht, obwohl ich hier keinen Bug sehe einfach nur ne dummer Programmierung, die bestimmt bald geändert wird. Dann allerdings sollte auch die Heilung geändert werden denn ich finde es schon Lustig das meine Gruppenheilung auch durch Wänder geht oder wenn ich 30 Fuss über dem Geheilten stehe. (Ja ich bin Heiler, Sigmarpriester.)
Wenn schon den schon gleiches Recht für alle.

Allerdings finde ich Lustig das in WoW solche Lücken gefeiert werden. Siehe Magier cleart Solo. Und bei uns wird nur gemckert und geheult und sich gegenseitig angeschissen. Naja mal sehen wie das freundliche Gespräch hier noch weiter geht.



> Die ganze Welt ist auf Vermutungen aufgebaut, trotzdem Argumentieren wir....



In deiner Welt möchte ich nicht leben.

Gruß Ennart von der bewiesenden Welt und seiner Arbeit


----------



## BluBBster (6. Januar 2009)

Was mich ja mal interessieren würde:

Bei Daoc gabs nen GTAOE-Spell vom Erdzauberer. Am Anfang gabs auch massig Geheule, es wäre ein Bug, dass der durch Wände zaubern (also ohne Sichtlinie zum Bodenziel) zaubern könnte.
Ist das hier vielleicht auch so gewollt? Kenn mich jetzt nich mit den Spells aus. Der Gedanke schoss mir nur grad durch den Kopf. 

Sollte es wirklich gewollt sein, hab ich noch ne Frage: Hat diese "Grube" nen Recasttimer? Wenn nein, fänd ichs auch zu hart. In Daoc hattest nen Timer von 10 Sekunden und das hat super gefunzt.
Würd mich nicht wundern, wenns wirklich gewollt gewesen sein sollte.


Und ja: Es ist hart, wenn sich dann 4 Magier zusammen tun und GTAOE's zusammenlegen und rumcasten. Das hat in Daoc auch weh getan. Aber da hats auch irgendwann funktioniert und die Gegner haben sich drauf einstellen können. Warum solls also hier nicht gehen?


----------



## Elindir (6. Januar 2009)

uhu Ennart der Erwachsene ...

Leb du nur in deiner auf Beweisen basierenden Welt aber halt dich ja nicht für was besseres, darauf bin ich allergisch!

Die Schattengrube hauert 10sec und hat 20sec CD. Also nach einer Grube muss man 10sec warden um die nächste zu casten. 

Das es hier nicht wie bei WoW ist bin ich aber unendlich froh! Zum glück werden hier buguser nicht noch gefeiert -.-

Ausserdem, wenn man durch ne Wand hindurch geheilt wird, stört das niemanden wirklich. Aber wenn man durch eine Wand hindurch gekillt wird, ohne ein Gegner zu sehen ist es extrem unfair, da man absolut nichts dagegen machen kann.


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Januar 2009)

Ennart schrieb:


> So nun werden wir mal wieder freundlich sonst ruf ich die Supernanny den hier scheinen ja einige noch in diesem Alter zu sein.



Als ob du alt bist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ennart schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich Lustig das in WoW solche Lücken gefeiert werden. Siehe Magier cleart Solo. Und bei uns wird nur gemckert und geheult und sich gegenseitig angeschissen. Naja mal sehen wie das freundliche Gespräch hier noch weiter geht.



Das ist bis jetzt der beste Vergleich hier im Thema. Eine RvR unfähre Lückenausnutzungs Diskussion und ein Magier, der allein eine Instanz leer räumt.

Mal im ernst, soll ich die Leute feiern, die im RvR oder PvP oder was weiß ich sowas tun?


----------



## Ennart (6. Januar 2009)

> Das ist bis jetzt der beste Vergleich hier im Thema. Eine RvR unfähre Lückenausnutzung disskusion und ein Magier, der allein eine Instanz leer räumt.
> Mal im ernst, soll ich die Leute feiern, die im RvR oder PvP oder was weiß ich sowas tun?



Natürlich sollst du die Leute nicht feiern, hat ja auch keiner gesagt, doch anstatt das zu melden und "Hallo das ist jetzt scheisse." zu sagen, wird hier nur sich gegenseitig angefaucht und beleidigt, und im Spiel angeschwärzt (so passiert noch ganz am Anfang weil das Geschütz durch Wände schießen konnte, mein Kollege bekam zwei Tage Bann weil die zu Blöd sind das zu unterbinden). 

Wie gesagt melden, nicht den Spieler, sondern das sowas geht und Ende. Man muss sich doch nicht deshalb tausendmal anmachen und schon gar nicht im Inet, da hats doch keinen Sinn und macht nur falten. 

Der Vergleich kam mir überings weil ich letzten dazu einen Post gelesen habe das Blizzard sich das Video mit dem Magier angeschaut hat und dieses ändern wird. Also Ziel erreicht. 

Gruß Ennart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (6. Januar 2009)

Die Diskussion hier handelt um Bugs und Leute die diese ausnutzen. 

Danach entfachte einige hitzigere Diskussionen ob es nun ein Bug ist oder nicht. Beispiel mit der Schattengrube in einer Burg. Ob sich nun einige (JA ICH) über andere aufregten und somit "unsittlich" wurden ist doch egal...

Hauptsache man geht den Bugs auf den Grund. Da hat sich sogar einer die mühe gemacht einige Screens zu machen um seinen Standpunkt zu verdeutlichen. Ich werde heute abend auch einige machen und (wenn die mal Antworten) ein GM fragen.

Sehe dein Problem nicht Ennart...

zudem hat hier wow absolut nix verloren! Wie die dort mit Bugs umgehen interessiert mich nicht die Bohne! Wenn einer von Mythic per Zufall hier reinschaut (sowieso höchstens in einem Paralleluniversum), und sich das zu Herzen nimmt, habe ich erreicht was ich wollte.


----------



## ExInferis (6. Januar 2009)

Also das mit der Sichtlinie ist so eine Sache.... Und nein, es ist nicht Physik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die LoS wird bei den meisten Spielen vom Betrachter aus berechnet und wie so oft wird vergessen, dass für Casts, Aiming und diese Sachen eine zweite LoS von der Spielfigur auf Basis ihrer Blickrichtung benötigt wird.
Ist einfach "Vergesslichkeit", da die notwendigen Matritzen- oder Quaternium-Operationen nicht wirklich aufwendig sind. Und so kommen eben solche Bugs zustande die ganz bestimmt nicht im Sinne der Spielmechanik und -dynamik sind. Die Sache ist aber auch, nimmt man die zusätzlichen Rechenoperationen in kauf und senkt die Performance ein wenig oder nimmt man diesen "Bug" so hin.
Wenn man Konsequent wäre, müsste man nämlich alles ausblenden was die Spielfigur nicht sehen kann. Und damit hättet ihr einige schwarze Löcher in eurer Grafik.

Ich denke ein Weg wäre es einfach für die Casts, Aiming und ähnliche Dinge eine zweite LoS zu benutzen, aber was das sichtbare angeht nur die nicht sichtbaren Gegner ausgeblendet werden.


----------



## mendiger (6. Januar 2009)

ich kann ja verstehen, dass du bugusing schlecht findest. ich find das auch total ka***. aber die zerstörung allgemein als buguser darzustellen ist genauso ka***.


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Januar 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich kann ja verstehen, dass du bugusing schlecht findest. ich find das auch total ka***. aber die zerstörung allgemein als buguser darzustellen ist genauso ka***.



Auf wen beziehst du dich?


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (6. Januar 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Auf wen beziehst du dich?



den TE, wen sonst? Ihr drei(?) habt euch so in euren hitzigen Disput verrannt, dass du anscheinend nicht mehr weißt, womit der Thread gestartet hat. 

Hauptsache hier fällt aller 2 posts das Wort "Dumm" oder "Blöd"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tip:
Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man auf Teufel komm raus jemanden überzeugen will etc. aber bevor Diskussionen ein solches Niveau annehmen, klinke ich mich persönlich schon vorher aus.


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Januar 2009)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> den TE, wen sonst? Ihr drei(?) habt euch so in euren hitzigen Disput verrannt, dass du anscheinend nicht mehr weißt, womit der Thread gestartet hat.
> 
> Hauptsache hier fällt aller 2 posts das Wort "Dumm" oder "Blöd"...
> 
> ...



Hä?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau, wenn jemand ohne Zitat etwas schreibt (was ja nicht schlimm ist), lese ich mir die letzten 4 Seiten jedes mal durch und suche die Stelle, die er meint! 

Aber ist lustig zu sehen, wie einer abgehen kann, wenn man eine Frage stellt, die aus fünf wörtern besteht...

Wenn du ein Post hier von mir findest, wo ich "dumm" oder "blöd" schreibe (ausser der hier), schenke ich dir ein Lolly!

Kauf dir ein Boxsack...


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

> lol Blöd oder machst du das extra?



So nachdem du mich mehrmals als dumm oder blöd bezeichnet hast, ist für mich diese Diskussion beendet. Du scheinst offenbar nicht in der Lage zu sein vernünftig (erwachsen) zu diskutieren. Hab keinen Bock mehr mich mit so nem kleinen Rotzlöffel wie dir zu unterhalten. Mag sein das man sich heute so auf dem Schulhof unterhält, in einem Forum hat ein derartiger Ton nichts verloren und zeugt zeugt von geistiger Unreife.


----------



## Mulgor (7. Januar 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich kann ja verstehen, dass du bugusing schlecht findest. ich find das auch total ka***. aber die zerstörung allgemein als buguser darzustellen ist genauso ka***.



hab mich ja schon ne Spur zurück genommen.... wenn du nen paar Posts weitergelesen hättest. 
aber ums noch mal zu sagen: Ich habs n bissl übertrieben und über einen Kamm gescheert. War halt n bischen in Fahrt.


----------



## Miamoto (7. Januar 2009)

Im Krieg und der Liebe ist alles erlaubt. Wie heisst das Spiel na na? Richtisch WAR. Ich erwarte da von keiner Seite fair play.


----------



## Elindir (7. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> So nachdem du mich mehrmals als dumm oder blöd bezeichnet hast, ist für mich diese Diskussion beendet. Du scheinst offenbar nicht in der Lage zu sein vernünftig (erwachsen) zu diskutieren. Hab keinen Bock mehr mich mit so nem kleinen Rotzlöffel wie dir zu unterhalten. Mag sein das man sich heute so auf dem Schulhof unterhält, in einem Forum hat ein derartiger Ton nichts verloren und zeugt zeugt von geistiger Unreife.


Hei hei hei mach mal halblang!

Ich könnt jetzt einige Beleidigungen deinerseits Zitieren! Behandle immer andere so, wie du selber behandelt werden möchtest. Wenn du mit einigen retourschlägen nicht klar kommst, solltest du aber drastisch deine Äußerungen überdenken! Du hast mich als Unfähiger bezeichnet und ich solle ersteinmahl die Fähigkeiten der Zauberinnen richtig verstehen, weiter bezeichnest du mich als minderjähriger Schuhlgänger, behauptest Sachen, wie "ich solle nicht mit Vermutungen(Thesen) Argumentieren" (was mir endgültig reichte. Lies mal die Bedeutung von Argumentieren auf Wikipedia nach!) usw. Also wundere dich nicht, wenn ich meinen Ton deinem Verhalten entsprechend etwas verschärfe!

Also zurück zum Thema!

Ich habe einiges getestet und einen GM gefragt. Leider hat der nicht geantwortet, hat aber netterweise ein Mail geschrieben wo er einiges klar stellt.

Die Zauberin braucht im Moment definitiv KEINE Sichtlinie zur Schattengrube 
Beweis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war mein Ticket:


> Ihr Ticket:
> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe einige Fragen bezüglich Bugusing. Ist es erkaubt, mit der Schattengrube an Orte zu casten zu denen man KEINE Sichtlinie hat? zb Hint einer Mauer stehen und auf der anderen Seite die Grube zu casten.


und hier die Stellungsnahme vom GM:


> Wir haben Ihre Anfrage erhalten, konnten Sie jedoch im Spiel leider nicht erreichen.
> 
> *Das Casten durch Wände und ohne Sichtlinie ist Bugusing* und wird entsprechend von uns geahndet.
> Bei der Level- und Weltgestaltung gibt es immer relativ offensichtliche Wege die von den Entwicklern für den Spielverlauf geplant sind. Bei einer Burg sollte das in der Regel zum Beispiel der Weg durch das Tor sein. Falls sich versteckte anderweitige Möglichkeiten finden ist das nicht so gewollt und das Nutzen der Schleichwege stellt den Tatbestand des exploiten dar.
> ...


Also ist über die Mauer Springen NICHT erlaubt! Das ist exploiting. Weiter ist durch Wände hindurch Casten Bugusing! Das ist jetzt nicht mehr meine Vermutung sondern BEWIESENER FAKT!
Was noch offen bleibt, ist die Frage ob die Gruppenheilung auch verbugt ist oder Absicht dass die durch Wände wirkt. Gecastet wird die ja allen Regeln entsprechend.

in dem Sinne, 
wünsche allen ein Bugfreies Warhammer spielen 

Grüsse Elindir

ach und Blödmann, lern erst etwas über die Fähigkeiten der Zauberin, bevor du anderen vorwirfst die Zauberin nicht zu kenne und behauptest das sein kein Bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe das es bei der Heilung so gewollt ist. Aber ein gutes hatte der Beitrag hier. Ich hab gestern mit 3 Squigs Treibern 9 Feuerzauberer zerlegt. Schon gut wenn man ihre Position kennt.


----------



## Gookitz (7. Januar 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Hei hei hei mach mal halblang!
> 
> Ich könnt jetzt einige Beleidigungen deinerseits Zitieren! Behandle immer andere so, wie du selber behandelt werden möchtest. Wenn du mit einigen retourschlägen nicht klar kommst, solltest du aber drastisch deine Äußerungen überdenken! Du hast mich als Unfähiger bezeichnet und ich solle ersteinmahl die Fähigkeiten der Zauberinnen richtig verstehen, weiter bezeichnest du mich als minderjähriger Schuhlgänger, behauptest Sachen, wie man ich solle nicht mit Vermutungen(Thesen) Argumentieren (was mir endgültig reichte. Lies mal die Bedeutung von Argumentieren auf Wikipedia nach!) usw. Also wundere dich nicht, wenn ich meinen Ton deinem Verhalten entsprechend etwas verschärfe!
> 
> ...



Na dann wär das ja geklärt >_<

Punkt -> .


----------



## Irn-Bru (7. Januar 2009)

> Du hast mich als Unfähiger bezeichnet und ich solle ersteinmahl die Fähigkeiten der Zauberinnen richtig verstehen, weiter bezeichnest du mich als minderjähriger Schuhlgänger, behauptest Sachen, wie man ich solle nicht mit Vermutungen(Thesen) Argumentieren (was mir endgültig reichte




du legst dir die Dinge gerne so wie sie dir passen oder?
Du hast behauptet, das es ist absolut unmöglich ist, vom Burgherrenraum nach unten zu casten und man mindestens die Treppe halb runter muss, was definitiv falsch ist. Auch wenn mein erstes Beispiel fraglich sein mag, das zweite auf dem Steg jedoch nicht. Und wegen den Argumenten, du weißt genau was ich meine, nutzt meine fehlerhafte Formulierung natürlich gleich gegen mich. Typisch für jemanden dem nichts mehr einfällt.

Alles in allem war es eine Qual mit dir zu diskutieren(kam mir vor wie im WoW Forum bzw. Aoc Forum). Zu einer Diskussion gehört es dazu das Leute verschiedene Argumente bzw. Meinungen haben. Seine Position durch Beleidigungen und allgemeiner aggressiver Verhaltensweise versuchen zu stärken, zeugt von extrem mangelhafter Sozialkompetenz. Wie verhältst du dich sonst deinen Mitmenschen gegenüber wenn sie mal nicht deiner Meinung sind? Mag ich mir nicht vorstellen. Aber das scheint nur eines deiner Probleme zu sein,wenn man sich so deine Rechtschreibung ansieht.

Das war jetzt definitiv meine letzte Antwort...sicherlich wirst du noch einmal irgendwas beleidigendes schreiben oder etwas von mir geschriebenes bisschen verdrehen,aber das ist mir egal. Außerdem will ich nicht das der Thread geschlossen wird. Also Schluß jetzt.


----------



## Elindir (7. Januar 2009)

Du willst es einfach nicht begreifen dass du genauso Beleidigend bist. Auf meiner Rechtschreibung rumzuhacken zb... war definitiv nicht der beste im Deutsch Unterricht. Oder mein Privat Leben anzugreifen... 

Außerdem hab ich nicht behauptet es geht nicht, sondern es sei Bugusing. Also wer dreht hier wohl die Dinge so wie sie einem passen?

Mit mir kann man sehr wohl Diskutieren, ich mag es einfach nicht wenn man sich auf OffTopic Sachen stützt! Zb. geht hier um Bugusing und nicht ob ich jetzt mit Vermutungen Argumentiere oder was auch immer! Sowas geht mir ziemlich auf den Sack!

Naja wenigstens ist das mit dem Bug nun geklärt, und das ist mir das wichtigste in diesem Thread. Ob mich nun einer hasst oder nicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal.


----------



## Senubirath (7. Januar 2009)

Um zu verhindern das der Thread geschlossen wird solltet ihr euch beide ein wenig am riehmen reisen... der eine provoziert der andere springt drauf... is jetzt nur so gesagt aber es kommt einen so vor.


Back to topic

Wenn ich mir die Screens ma so ansehe und ein wenig nachdenke über schen die hier erwähnt wurden (abgesehen von den flames) dann ergeben einige Situationen denen ich ingame begegnet bin auch endlich einen sinn...

Ich erinnere mich in ein Keep gerannt zu sein und dann tödlich gecrittet wurde... das es das öl net war und ich keinen gesehen habe denke ich ma das ich so einen trick zum opfer gefallen bin.


Ich schätze mal das es auch an uns liegt... wenn wir jemanden sehen sollten der einen bug oder exploit verwendet... sollten wir ihn melden... Is zwar ne unschöne sache aber legitim da wir uns so wehren können und nicht auf die selbe stufe herab gehen wie der bug user...

Oder was meint Ihr... sollte man solche leuts melden oder nicht? Auch wenn se der eignen seite angehören und vlt Gildenmitglieder sind? IS ne berechtigte frage denke ich ma


----------



## BluBBster (7. Januar 2009)

Ich finde man sollte zuerst den Bug melden und nicht den Spieler/die Spielerin. Sollte er/sie öfters diesen Bug nutzen, es also kein zufälliges ausnutzen des Bugs gewesen sein sondern er/sie sich damit absichtlich einen Vorteil verschaffen, dann sollte man ihn/sie sofort melden, egal ob zur Gilde gehörig oder nicht.


----------



## Senubirath (7. Januar 2009)

Hmmm... kk...

Immerhin is es ja net im sinne des erfinders das man die mechanik so biegt wie man sie braucht.


Bin ma gespannt wann bestimmte dinge nicht mehr funktionieren


----------



## Elindir (7. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich bin ich gegen jegliche Namensnennung. Manchmal kann der Betroffene nicht viel dafür. zB. er weis es nicht, dass es sich um Bugusing handelt oder er meint, es gehöre in Spiel. Die Situation melden mach ich aber eigentlich immer. 

Einen Namen würde ich erst nennen, wenn der Spieler mehrfachen drauf hingewiesen wurde und trotzdem weitermacht. Wird bei Gegenspieler schwierig. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass es die Aufgabe der GM's ist, Spieler die Bugs missbrauchen du Informieren und zu stoppen.

Hoffe ich komme nie in die Situation, dass ich ein Gildenmitglied beim Bugusing erwische..


----------



## ErebusX (7. Januar 2009)

Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass fast jeder Spieler, der GTAEs hat, es so handhabt. Alleine wenn mal als Caster oben auf der Burgmauer hinter einer Zinne steht und den GTAE vors Tor setzt. Welcher Stoffie stellt sich frei sichtbar hin und casted einen gechannelten Spruch für 5 Sekunden vor das Tor? Der Stoffie würde sowas von weg genuked werden.


----------



## Senubirath (7. Januar 2009)

Bei gegnerischen Spielern is es in der tat schwierig... aber würdet ihr jemanden melden bei dem ihr seht das er den bug oder exploit verwendet aber nicht wisst ob es versehen oder absicht ist?

Das is eigendlich einies der größeren Probleme.... die Bugs auch aber halb vom persönlichen aspekt her


----------



## Nofel (7. Januar 2009)

Bei Leuten auf der eigenen Seite Spreche ich die Leute an und wenn keine Reaktion kommt melde ich das. Gibt auch teilweise 3 Tage zum Nachdenken. Bei Spielern auf der anderen Seite ist es schwerer. Ist das Absicht? Wenn man eine Grube vor das Tor setzt ist es wenn man aus den Augen des Chars schaut Sichtlinie. Wenn ich mit meinem Squig an der selben Stelle stehe sehe ich zwar die Leute schießen kann ich aber trotzdem nicht. Es sollte einfach die Selbe abfrage geben wie bei den DoT's oder direkt Schadenszaubern.

Mit dem Pet den Lord runterziehen wir sofort gemeldet, Pet auf die Mauer schicken ist meiner Meinung nach oft nicht gewollt.


----------



## Mulgor (8. Januar 2009)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Im Krieg und der Liebe ist alles erlaubt. Wie heisst das Spiel na na? Richtisch WAR. Ich erwarte da von keiner Seite fair play.



jo... in der Tat, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, da es sich hier ja um ein Spiel handelt... es gibt halt Regeln die es einzuhalten gilt. Regeln die jeder mit so nem kleinen Häkchen in einer Checkbox unter gaaanz viel Waaagh Text (leider nich ins orkische übersetzbar) bestätigt hat.

Casten is halt net so einfach... und sollte es auch net sein. Das sind mächtige Zauber, die da gesprochen werden.... und richtig eingesetzt auch immer noch wirksam genug um einige Stoffis und Melees zum umfallen zu bringen. Aber ohne Sichtlinie casten (außer beim Heilen) find ich net gut gemacht und kann auch nicht so gedacht sein. Der Feuerregen aufs Öl geht ja auch net mehr, oder Feuerregen auf die Mauer allgemein.... auch die Schattengrube und der Feuerregen werden weiter angepasst werden. Sonst gibt es keinen Kampf Ranged vs. Ranged. Exploits sind genauso doof. 

War wird langsam immer besser. Wir können alle mithelfen. Wir sollten einfach noch mehr Tickets schreiben. 
Vom motzen alleine wirds net besser.

Danke fürs mitmachen, auch hier im Forum!


----------



## Toros (9. Januar 2009)

Was ist mit den Pfeilen die durch die Mauer fliegen, das nervt auch, wobei ich hier keine Absicht unterstelle, die fliegen wahrscheinlich einfach weiter.
Was ist mit dem weissen Löwen, der Dir dein Pet auf den Hals schickt (auf die Burgmauer) und dich dann nach unten pullt? Das sehe ich als absichtliches Bugusing.

Nicht nur die bösen Caster sind Buguser.

Zum Thema Gruppenheal durch Wände.
Es ist schwer zu vermeiden, dies abzustellen, denn wenn 3 meiner Gruppe verletzt vor mir stehen und ich sie mit Gruppenheilung heile, kann ich leider nicht vermeiden, dass die 2 Kollegen hinter der Mauer auch geheilt werden. Soll ich dann einfach keinen Gruppenheal mehr casten? Damit wird die Klassen dann aber relativ schnell unbrauchbar.

Nicht direkt was zum Topic, aber das WL gepulle von den Zinnen runter nervt mich (im Moment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gerade) und wenn Spieler nur durchs Tor dürfen sollte das der doofe Löwe (nur das pet ist gemeint, nicht alle WL Spieler) auch müssen.


----------



## Yronnyn (9. Januar 2009)

LOS für Grpen Heals ist eh blödsinn kenne kein Spiel wo das so ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte da mal was von AoC gehört, das es Heals gibt die nur Ziele in Sicht heilen.


----------



## Yronnyn (9. Januar 2009)

Bis auf dem Grpen Heal ist das bei allen ander Heals in WAR auch so.


----------



## Astravall (9. Januar 2009)

Moment ... STOP!

Also ich kenne das ja nur aus DAoC, aber:

1. Sinn und Zweck eines GTAE ist es ja gerade ein Bodenziel zu setzen und dann aus der Deckung heraus Schaden anzurichten. Dazu brauche ich keine Sichtlinie ... das ist KEIN Bugusing O_o. 

2. Sinn und Zweck des Gruppenheals ist es aus der Deckungheraus meine Gruppe am Leben zu halten solange sie sich in Reichweite befinden. auch hier ist es absichtlich ohne Sichtlinie. Nachteile sind lange Zauberzeit (3 sekunden) und relativ geringe heilung bei auf einen einzelnen Spieler gesehen.

Sollte das Plötzlich mit Warhammer Online total anders sein dann bitte ich doch Sterntaler oder einer der anderen Offiziellen um Aufklärung.

MfG Michael


----------



## Elindir (9. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Moment ... STOP!
> 
> Also ich kenne das ja nur aus DAoC, aber:
> 
> 1. Sinn und Zweck eines GTAE ist es ja gerade ein Bodenziel zu setzen und dann aus der Deckung heraus Schaden anzurichten. Dazu brauche ich keine Sichtlinie ... das ist KEIN Bugusing O_o.


Der GM hat mir aber was anderes gesagt. Naja die sind aber auch nicht allwissend. kann gut sein das der sich geirrt hat. Bezweifle ich aber. 

Das die Gruppenheilung durch Wände ohne Sichtlinie funktioniert, finde ich gut. Aber Schadenscast ohne Sichtlinie ist im meinen Augen zu krass. Dann wäre eine Burg die von 5 Sorc/BW gedefft wird, uneinnehmbar ... und das kann nicht sein


----------



## Aliesha (9. Januar 2009)

> Was ist mit dem weissen Löwen, der Dir dein Pet auf den Hals schickt (auf die Burgmauer) und dich dann nach unten pullt? Das sehe ich als absichtliches Bugusing.



Weis ja nicht wo du das her hast, ganz ehrlich das versuch ich jetzt seit dem ich den WL spiele und es geht definitiev nicht.


----------



## heretik (9. Januar 2009)

Aliesha schrieb:


> Weis ja nicht wo du das her hast, ganz ehrlich das versuch ich jetzt seit dem ich den WL spiele und es geht definitiev nicht.



Geht auch nicht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (9. Januar 2009)

> Moment ... STOP!
> 
> Also ich kenne das ja nur aus DAoC, aber:
> 
> 1. Sinn und Zweck eines GTAE ist es ja gerade ein Bodenziel zu setzen und dann aus der Deckung heraus Schaden anzurichten. Dazu brauche ich keine Sichtlinie ... das ist KEIN Bugusing O_o.




Prima, den Begriff GTAE kannte ich nicht, hab den mal gegoogelt und was interessantes gefunden.



> Ground Target Area (of) Effect, heißt eigentlich GTAoE wie alle AE Spells aber man geht davon aus daß aus Faulheit das "o" einfach irgendwann in der Evolutionsgeschichte verloren ging. Der Ground Target Area (of) Effect basiert auf einem Bodenziel auf dem man dann AE Spells ausführen kann. Dies allerdings mit dem Vorteil das keine LOS zu dem Zielpunkt bestehen muss wie bei allen anderen Zaubersprüchen. Dies kann in gewissen Situationen von Vorteil sein, da man sich nicht exponieren muss um selber aktiv zu werden.



Quelle: http://de.daocpedia.eu/index.php/GTAE


gut das es hier auch erfahrene Daocler gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Toros schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Pfeilen die durch die Mauer fliegen, das nervt auch, wobei ich hier keine Absicht unterstelle, die fliegen wahrscheinlich einfach weiter.
> Was ist mit dem weissen Löwen, der Dir dein Pet auf den Hals schickt (auf die Burgmauer) und dich dann nach unten pullt? Das sehe ich als absichtliches Bugusing.
> 
> Nicht nur die bösen Caster sind Buguser.
> ...



ach was du musst dem löwen nicht hinterherjagen und ohne den wl is er  eh gleich zackbummtot


----------



## Irn-Bru (12. Januar 2009)

Wo sind eigentlich die "Schattengrube ist verbugt" Verfechter hin?


----------



## zadros (12. Januar 2009)

Weg, da der Bug gefixt wurde mit dem vor vor letzten patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (12. Januar 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Der GM hat mir aber was anderes gesagt. Naja die sind aber auch nicht allwissend. kann gut sein das der sich geirrt hat. Bezweifle ich aber.
> 
> Das die Gruppenheilung durch Wände ohne Sichtlinie funktioniert, finde ich gut. Aber Schadenscast ohne Sichtlinie ist im meinen Augen zu krass. Dann wäre eine Burg die von 5 Sorc/BW gedefft wird, uneinnehmbar ... und das kann nicht sein



Bugusing wäre es wohl wenn man hinter dem Tor stehen würde und ohne zu sehen wo das Bodenziel ist durch das Tor auf die angreifer davor castet. Solange ich aber oben auf der Mauer stehe hinter einer Zinne (wo mich andere GTAEs wie Feuerregen auch treffen können) und sehe wo mein Bodenziel ist läuft eigentlich alles mit rechten Dingen. Nur heilt der Gegner den Feueregen meist auch gut weg, da er nicht den risigen Spitzenschaden hat.

MfG Michael


----------



## Thurgom (12. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ich hatte da mal was von AoC gehört, das es Heals gibt die nur Ziele in Sicht heilen.



"In Sicht" ist schon fast übertrieben. Die Heiler in AoC (Tempest of Set, Bear Shaman, Mitra Priest) hatten fast nur HoT-Heilungen, die in einem kurzen, kegelförmigen Bereich direkt vor dem Heiler gewirkt haben. Da gabs das typische Anklicken und auf so und so viel ft heilen nicht...


----------

